#ubuntu-ch 2014-10-06
<kr_dog> join #ubuntu-hk
<kr_dog> 用python写个程序， 打开文件并编辑， 要用到什么知识？要用到GUI吗， 还是直接调用系统的VI？
#ubuntu-ch 2014-10-11
<ash__> hi
<another1> hi!
#ubuntu-ch 2016-10-14
<sharanyo__> can any one tell me how to uninstall an app i installed with wine
